# Whats wrong with people!!!



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

bmailman20 said:


> Saw this today. Blew my mind. Besides the lack of access, notice the _*duct rape*_ residue all over.
> 
> 
> View attachment 32098
> ...


I do hope you notified the local law enforcement about that duct rape residue...so they can take DNA samples and catch the perp. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Duct rape residue was probably some nut bar homeowner who taped their old meter to the base so it couldn't be replaced with a smart meter. And it probably didn't work, hence the smart meter and duct rape removed.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

We put this in This spring, before the brick was done. My co-worker saw it today, and they cemented the whole thing shut. Morons!


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

bmailman20 said:


> We put this in This spring, before the brick was done. My co-worker saw it today, and they cemented the whole thing shut. Morons!


. Potentially , but why is the meter so damn close to the window ? You would have had to have known there would be a sill of some sort ?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bmailman20 said:


> Saw this today. Blew my mind. Besides the lack of access, notice the duct rape residue all over.
> 
> 
> View attachment 32098
> ...


Pills,they're popping them at a alarming rate.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

bmailman20 said:


> We put this in This spring, before the brick was done. My co-worker saw it today, and they cemented the whole thing shut. Morons!


. Smart masons are pretty rare , and you can't expect them to cut that nice precast sill , can you , lol ? A very wise man imparted these words of wisdom to me years ago , and they ring true everyday . " expect the very least and you'll never be disappointed "


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The utility companies will issue violations when the come around to do meter service and inspection. People used to build those custom boxes around here to hide them and got stuck removing them or face shut off. 
I like the bathroom stall one at the bottom.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Pills,they're popping them at a alarming rate.


this ain't that far from the truth


----------



## seelite (Aug 24, 2009)

You can do a quality job (workmanship & materials).
What you can't do is control what happens after you're off the job.
Only the Auth. Having Jurisdiction can. Been on both sides of that fence.
p.s. the meter reader can have the service killed, but then his bosses
don't sell the power.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I think you could fix that with a sledge hammer.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

its called cbfs.
chronic brain fart syndrome


----------

